# Hatteras, N.C.-4 year old Male named DJ Missing!!!



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is coming up in an outbanks CL search. Might be worth passing along.
This pup is beautiful. . . young looking but I'm not good at judging age.
Found - Male Golden Retriever


Found - Young male Golden Retriever. Very sweet. Found in Dandy.
Please call Susan at 757-284-7310


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Noey said:


> this is coming up in an outbanks CL search. Might be worth passing along.
> This pup is beautiful. . . young looking but I'm not good at judging age.
> Found - Male Golden Retriever
> 
> ...


It's only about 20 or so miles away, so there's always a chance. I was just getting ready to post that ad, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey
That could be him. Are you in N.C.? You can call the family and let them know.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, maybe you can post the ad to the Facebook page you got the information from?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, it would be helpful if you could post this craigslist ad to the facebook page you copied this from or if you would post a link to the facebook page.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Copied it from Patricia Titus Facebook Page
Patricia G. Titus | Facebook

Here is the link to the Craigslist, that Susan found a Golden Retriever:
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/laf/2574053490.html


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Please keep us updated. Is the dog microchipped by any chance?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, I've messaged her, even though I'm not friends with her. Hopefully she will read it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What about the dog in the shelter in NC that I posted earlier...lemme go find it...

NEVERMIND TOO FAR....THATS 469 MILES AWAY 














*Saving the dogs and cats of Rutherford County NC*

Photo #2 This DOG - ID#A018886

I am a male, red Golden Retriever.

The shelter staff think I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Aug 29, 2011.

1. WHEN LEAVING A MESSAGE with the Community Pet Center (CPC) please make it brief. Leave your name, number and the ID of the animal you are interested in.

2. PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANY PAYMENTS to the CPC until you have personally spoken with them about Payment. (828-287-7738) When sending Paypal payment include the animal’s ID.

3. THERE IS ONLY A REQUIRED 72 hr hold (from intake) on all strays, BUT they can be PTS at anytime due to shelter crowding or illness.

4. OWNER SURRENDERS CAN BE PTS at anytime with no required 72hr hold. Please do not wait until the last minute to adopt or rescue.

5. ONLY CALL THE CPC if you are truly interested in saving the animal. Tying up the phone lines and the staff makes it harder to save the lives of the animals!!!!!

6. WHEN CONTACTING CPC please have the animals ID#

7. CPC HOURS
Monday and Tuesday 12-4pm
Wednesday 12-4pm
Thursday Closed
Friday and Saturday 10am-2pm
Sunday Closed 

8. YOU CAN ALSO EMAIL at cpcrutherfordcounty @gmail.com In the subject line put ATTENTION LYNNE rescue offer ID# 

9. THESE ANIMALS are free to 501c3 rescues and $65 for adoptions. The adoption fee covers your exam, rabies, parvo/distemper vaccines and the spay neuter. Please read the “Rescue Options” under notes, for vetting options.
— with Madonna Green, Ginger Rafti Caramico, Betty Emery, Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Assoc., Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Cathy ColoradoCrossposter, National Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Association, Lorin Thomas, Marsha Van Hecke, Chrissy Moody Lofland, Travis Bittle, AndrewandKristie Ness, FureverFriendsofthesouth Animalrescue, Take Puppies Home, Diane Bittle, Todd Bittle, Pamela Gorman and Paula Partenheimer. 

Share 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

What a beauty!

There is another NC Dog listed here in Lost and Found-maybe it is him!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry I posted this am...do we know if anyone responded to the FB post?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxs Mom*

Jax's Mom

I thought somebody else had posted a missing golden in n.c. here.
Do you have this boys Link?
He is beautiful!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Noey said:


> sorry I posted this am...do we know if anyone responded to the FB post?


Noey, I am not friends with the person so the only way I will know if they passed the information on is if they message me back. If Karen can keep an eye on that status on Facebook, that would help us know.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Karen...all I have is what I posted. It was on my facebook as a share.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OK SEE MY PREVIOUS POST. I heard that this coupe felt their dog may be ANYWHERE they lost the dog right when the evacs started and so anyone would have taken him anywhere to keep him safe. When I called them We friended on facebook. He says his dog also has spot on his tongue but hair looks shorter...could be that dog was shaved for whatever reason. if you look close at the pic, his front leg feathers look too straight as if cut. Might be his at this point unsure....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

So did you send him the link to the dog? He definitely has the same sort of face as the mom and dad that they had in the video.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I did send him a link to the dog. He wasnt sure. Felt his dog has longer hair and has no white on his face. Its just odd to find a dog with the same spot on his tongue. He will be calling the shelter on Tuesday, but the ultimate feeilng I got from the call was ...no its not thier dog. I did try to explain that they may have shaved him, and sometimes a camera flash makes the coloring different. He will keep me updated after he calls the shelter.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Karen, Thanks for the email. The dog my friend lost was a very light golden. I hope this baby finds his way back home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CHANGE THE TITLE TO FOUND!!! DJ HAS BEEN FOUND....IT WAS NOT THE DOG IN RUTHERFORD COUNTY...SEE BELOW

*Matt DesRoches*

*GREAT NEWS!!!! DJ HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!!
After 9 days of being lost, living outside apparently in the swamps and woods of Hatteras Island, DJ found his way back to my beach house in Hatteras Village! We got a call from Gail and Eddie Skakle who found DJ when they went by my house down there to check on things and saw DJ on the back deck stairs.*

*<H6 class="actorDescription actorName" data-ft='{"type":2}'>Matt DesRoches*

*Gail and Eddie own several businesses down there, including the kayak rental place in the middle of Hatteras Village and "Sea Bear", Eddie's 41' charter fishing boat. Please stop by and give them some business next time you are in Hatteras. They are THE GREATEST!

The SPCA in Manteo is doing me a solid by going over to Hatteras Island via the emergency ferry to pick up DJ for me tomorow AM. We will meet DJ in Manteo tomorow. Pictures to follow.*

*<H6 class=uiStreamMessage data-ft='{"type":1}'>Matt DesRoches
Thank you all for pushing this message forward and watch for the upcomming video of DJ's triumphant return!*

</H6></H6>


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

GREAT news!!! I love happy endings!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What fabulous news. I am so happy for them and for DJ!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is wonderful amazing news, DJ must be one super boy to have survived Hurricane Irene, a miracle. 

I can't wait to see the update with pictures of this boy.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That is such wonderful news... I am so happy for all of them, especially DJ!!! Thanks so much for sharing!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

This is just THE BEST NEWS!! I AM so very happy for DJ and his owners!!
Hoping people that Lady Di knows can find their golden retriever, too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great news! I saw this yesterday and was checking back today. He's one lucky boy! I hope Di's friend finds their boy very soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

wHERE IS dI LOCATED AND HOW OLD IS HER DOG?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

YAY! What amazing news!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

a must see video of DJ being reunited with his family! Incidently....The other 2 dogs that the family has is Dj's Momma and Poppa!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

love the video, but it took so long between buffering that 15 minutes went by. it stopped for buffering right before the 3 goldens were reunited. reminds me of a game show where you are just about to find out the winner. I think DJ was happier to see his other buddies, than his people.lol
beth, moose and angel


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> love the video, but it took so long between buffering that 15 minutes went by. it stopped for buffering right before the 3 goldens were reunited. reminds me of a game show where you are just about to find out the winner. I think DJ was happier to see his other buddies, than his people.lol
> beth, moose and angel


Too funny! That's exactly what I told my husband. His greeting of his dog family was much more enthusiastic than his greeting of his humans. But he also "shook it off" a few times at the beginning of the video, so he was obviously stressed and trying to release it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This poor dog has been through many days in the woods and swamps alone in the hurricane, then finally finding his vacation home with no one there to greet him. THEN, he was in a cage on that van. He must have been so shell shocked. After a few moments, he seemed pretty happy to be with his family again. That buffering was killing me too...I was glued to my computer screen like some weirdo lol They also made the news tonight in their town, but I dont think i could find that yet, as it was just shown on TV.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> This poor dog has been through many days in the woods and swamps alone in the hurricane, then finally finding his vacation home with no one there to greet him. THEN, he was in a cage on that van. He must have been so shell shocked. After a few moments, he seemed pretty happy to be with his family again. That buffering was killing me too...I was glued to my computer screen like some weirdo lol They also made the news tonight in their town, but I dont think i could find that yet, as it was just shown on TV.


That's what I was saying about him "shaking it off". That's what dogs do when they are stressed and trying to, basically, get over it.

It was a cute video. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, so glad he was found and he was reunited with his family. Thanks Jax's Mom for posting this reunion, very heartwarming to see. 

DJ's a one very lucky beautiful boy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the news report of DJ

Dog lost on Hatteras during Irene found | WAVY.com | Virginia Beach


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a great story! I'm so glad it had a happy ending!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DJ and his family are being featured on THE WEATHER CHANNEL today-I've seen it a couple of times already.


----------

